# If You Were Given $2,000. To Spend On Guns



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

*If You Was Given $2.000. To Spend On Guns, How Would You Put It To Good Use ?*​


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a shooter, not a collector, so I'd spend it on ammo and training.

Aside from the aesthetics, I prefer to find a platform that works and become proficient with it. It's not impossible, by any means, to be good with more than one platform, but trying to master one serves a shooter more than having a full gun safe.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Another good 1911 or another Sig and the other $1k on ammo/reloading supplies.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would spend it all on training and ammo...


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been wanting a a Ruger vaquero in stainless, so I guess i would get one of those.....or maybe a 1911. whatever is left would be spent on ammo.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I like the idea of spending it all on ammo for the handguns I already own but I'd buy a .357 revolver first, and then spend the rest on ammo.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Beretta Ghost and the rest on ammo....


----------

